# Feeling really low from all the cyclogest side effects



## Bomochick (Nov 7, 2011)

Currently on Day 4 of 2WW and really feeling low. Ever since the ec I have developed really bad vaginal thrush and constipation. 
Have been taking the cyclogest pessaries (400mg) up the bum as instructed but I guess any supplementary hormone into your blood stream could promote thrush. My consultant said it was fine to take Canesten pessaries - I have so far taken one but it is not shifting.
Have tried all the usual tricks, yoghurt, taking good bacteria, salt baths etc but as long as I'm taking the cyclogest, I guess it won't go. 
I have also suffered from constipation and diarrhoea, infact going to the toilet nearly made me pass out with dizziness, feeling faint and severe hot flushes.
As long as my digestion system is this imbalanced, I think the thrush will stick around.

My wee also smells really weird and has done since I started taking cyclogest. Worried because I start a new job soon and paranoid my new colleagues will smell me!! is this normal?

To add to it, my skin is starting to erupt in horrific spots, again, just in time for when I start my new job soon. Lovely.

I have looked at a few of the other posts and can see that everyone gets side effects but can anyone offer me any reassurance that it will get better anytime soon?

Just really worried I will go through all of this, and will get a BFN :-(

Worried this will also affect my positive attitude - currently carrying 2 little VIPs and praying they are ok and developing nicely. 

Can anyone please offer any advice or at least let me know I am not alone?. Sorry to have been so direct with my horrible side effects by the way.


----------



## Angel39 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Bomochick! You are definately not alone with your side affects - I got constipation too from the cyclogest and I just felt really bloated and uncomfortable!! I'm not on them now as I'm finished my treatment but I swear I can still smell the after affects - like a yeasty smell!! But I'm positive no one else can smell it though as I aked my DH if I smelt a bit yeasty but he couldn't smell a thing!! 
I'm sorry about your thrush - maybe you need to continue with the Canesten for another couple of days? I used to get quite a lot of discharge - i could feel it coming out and used to rush to the loo in a panic thinking it was my AF!!  

Don't worry and hang in there - it will definately get better, just think of all the good work it's doing inside you and keeping those little ones safe and snug! Wishing you loads of luck and sending you lots of   

xx

Take care


----------



## salstewart (May 13, 2011)

Hi Bomochick,

So soz to hear about your side effects, hang in there hun and just think it will all be worth it in the end.
I used cyclogest during my last cycle and it didn't agree with me either, I had terrible wind and was also really bloated and constipated.
Horrible little blighters but try to stay positive  
Sal x


----------



## Bomochick (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you ladies. Knowing other people have been through the same puts me at ease. 
To add to things my anxiety, I now have a massive spot on my face (caused by the cyclogest) that has become infected! My eye has puffed up and I have been perscribed Flucloxacillin to rid the infection. I asked the doctor if this was safe and he assured me this was entirely safe but you cannot help wonder can you? I am really being tested at the moment!!
Positive thinking!!! I must keep strong.


----------



## salstewart (May 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those pessaries are really putting u through the mills!! I'm sure ur Doc knows what's best reg the meds to get rid of the infection.
Try and stay positive 
I ended up with an infection in my wisdom tooth the day before my FET. Went to emergency dentist who told me tooth had to come out   He prescribed antibiotics plus this other med to prevent infection but told me to check with my consultant before taking any. Was told the next day just befoe ET that both were perfectly fine to take so try not to worry. Sal x x


----------

